# Automation Studio proyecto motor trifasico ambos giros



## vatoloko5000 (Jul 19, 2011)

HOLA GENTE 
pues le presento mi primer proyecto lo realize con automation studio 5, apenas voy empezando a utilizarlo y esto fue lo primero que se me ocurrio, algo simple pero vale la pena saberlo cuando andas de electromecanico que a eso me dedico..

pues lo actualizare poco a poco hasta hacerlo algo complicado si alguien le quiere agregar algo mas bienvenido que de eso se trata, lo que sea que se le agrege se le agradece, ademas aprendo utilizar este programa..
en caso de agregar algo mas colgar el programa para saer que se actualizo o mejoro, espero seamos muchos los que nos involucremos en estos proyectos ademas invito a los demas a crear mas proyectos
saludos





http://www.mediafire.com/?dxjioas2pyqeqbf  <-- ejercicio a modificar


----------



## Daniele (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola vatoloko5000. No conosco el programa al que haces referencia, pero mirando el circuito que presentas, estimo que se le deben hacer algunos agregados. La parte de potencia esta bien, pero le faltan las protecciones termicas. Se debe agregar un guardamotor o un relevo termico y fusibles.

Si se pone un guardamotor, no se pone relevo y no se pone fusibles.
Si se pone relevo, se debe poner fusibles y no se pone guardamotor. Los fusibles van en el lugar marcado (en el adjunto) para el guardamotor.

Tanto el relevo como el guardamotor tienen un bloque de contactos auxiliares, en general con 2 contactos, un NC y un NA. El contacto auxiliar NC debe instalarse en el circuito de comando. Ademas, el circuito de comando no tiene proteccion, debe agregarse un fusible.

La posicion de las bobinas de los contactores la modifique, se suelen colocar asi. (ver adjunto).

Ya sea se coloque guardamotor y fusibles, la alimentacion del circuito de comando se debe tomar antes.

Perdoná si te marco todas estas cosas, no lo tomes a mal. Si bien el circuito que mostraste funciona correctamente, no cumple con alguna premisas.

Ademas se le pueden colocar algunos pilotos luminosos para indicar si el motor esta parado o funcionando en sentido marcha o contramarcha y si actuo alguna proteccion (relevo o guardamotor).

Espero te sea util.  Saludos


----------



## vatoloko5000 (Ago 8, 2011)

gracias por la informacion, te lo agradesco respecto al guarda motor "ARRANCADOR" como lo conozco por aqui en mexico, actualizado..

http://www.mediafire.com/?nepce4dmypcp2e0   archivo actualizado.


----------



## Daniele (Ago 8, 2011)

No pude abrir el archivo al que haces referencia. De todas formas te comento: un guardamotor no es un arrancador, es una proteccion utilizada en general en circuitos de potencia de motores trifasicos (tambien es posible aplicarlos para motores monofasicos) Un guardamotor trabaja por corriente, cuando se excede un determinado umbral (regulable) el guardamotor actua desconectando el circuito de potencia que se encuentra aguas abajo, es decir que actua directamente sobre la potencia (motor). Debe instalarse junto con el guardamotor un bloque de contactos auxiliares (un general son de 1 NC y 1 NA), estos contactos actuan conjuntamente con el gurdamotor, de forma tal que invierten su estado cuando el guardamotor desconecta el motor. El contacto NC debe estar en serie en el circuito de comando, porque de lo contrario el contactor que esta en servicio quedaria energizado aunque el motor este detenido porque el guardamotor actuo. Apenas pueda subo un circuito tipico. Saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 9, 2011)

Ahora pude abrir el archivo. Lo que mostras en la imagen por aca se conoce como contactor. Te adjunto la imagen de un guardamotor y la de un auxiliar de guardamotor. El modulo auxiliar se instala en el costado (lateral) del guardamotor y sus contactos actuan simultaneamente con los del guardamotor.

A la salida del guardamotor se conecta el contactor y a la salida del contactor se conecta el motor.

Saludos

No se porque no pude subir las 2 imagenes juntas. Aca va la del auxiliar.


----------



## vatoloko5000 (Ago 10, 2011)

disculpa ese guardamotor por lo que alcanzo haber tiene una perilla donde pones en AMPERS, si sobre pasa lo seleccionado se abre? OK,  ademas que tiene un switch de ON y OFF. pues creo que si hay una idea general en todas partes solo diferencia el nombre y el provedor agrega algo mas..

saludos tendras algun proyecto en mente que quieras desarollar o inventar, me pareceria interesante hacerlo y despues presentarlo ambos haber si diieren mucho o son similares, por el momento me asignaron un buen proyecto en mi trabajo, el cual consiste en actualizar una estacion de hipot. te interesa ayudarme a crear una estacion de HIPOT para probar insulaciones en los cables electricos
. tengo pensado hacer experimentos con voltaje de corriente directa por el momento. algo pequnio en que me pueda basar para despues hacerlo en grande, tengo pensado meterle plc y electrovalvulas con selenoide.
si tienes alguna idea pues bienvenida y saludos


----------



## Daniele (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola Vatoloko5000: hay muchos proyectos que se pueden realizar. Por ejemplo lo mas tipico es un arranque estrella triangulo como para empezar, luego se le puede agregar marcha y contramarcha. Tambien se puede hacer un arranque para un motor Dhalander. Lo mas complicado que yo arme es un arranque para un motor Dhalander de 60 Hp de 2 velocidades con marcha y contramarcha y arrancador suave con bypass. Este circuito me llevo 6 contactores. Tambien he armado arranques estrella triangulo para motores de 100 Hp. Pero vamos por partes.

1) En el circuito que de comando que mostras en el ultimo post hay algo que no es recomendable. Los pilotos luminosos no se deben tomar de la linea que va al motor. Pensa que son de 220 y si por alguna causa hay un corto estas poniendo en corto la linea del mortor. Los pilotos luminosos deben ser comandados por el circuito de comando. Estoy teniendo muy poco tiempo, pero apenas pueda te mando un circuito de comando con todos los chiches (con todos los chiches: argentinismo que quiere decir que algo tiene todo lo que puede tener).

2) No se que es el Hipot al que haces referencia. Por favor se un poco mas especifico. Dame mas detalles.

3) Con respecto al PLC no hay problemas, te puedo ayudar, de hecho, mi trabajo es hacer programas de PLC ya sea para maquinas herramientas como para sistemas industriales. Tambien hago programas de HMI (pantallas de comunicacion). La linea de PLC que manejo es la de Schneider (Telemecanique), modelos Twido, Micro, Premium, TSX37 y el antiguo Nano (casi no existe mas). Tambie he hecho algunas cosas con Hitachi y Nais. Tambien trabajo una linea mas economica llamada Delta. Es muy util cuando el presupuesto no es muy generoso.

4) En un guardamotor se puede regular la corriente que puede admitir el motor. Pasado ese umbral el guardamotor abre sus contactos. En general cuando se instala, se pone en marcha el motor con la carga correspondiente. Se mide la corriente que toma el motor con una pinza amperometrica y luego se regula el guardamotor en un valor apenas superior al valor medido.

Saludos


----------



## vatoloko5000 (Ago 11, 2011)

basicamente una estacion de HIPOT "ALTA POTENCIA" es donde se realizan pruebas electricas en mi caso a cables electricos de diversos calibres, Mediciones de Resistencia de Aislación 1 kV, 2.5 kV, 5 kV y 10 kV. osea le aplicamos esos voltajes CA, y si se produce un arco o corto la prueba falla. un ejemplo facil es el siguiente , voy a mi tienda de electronica y me compro 2 metros de cable RED y 2 conectores rj-45. el cable de red tiene 8 hilos de cobre recubiertos por insulacion, el color es lo de menos, ahora en mi empresa yo tengo el filamento de cobre puro, lo paso por proceso le pongo la insulacion y listo hago lo mismo con 8 cables mas al final tengo 8 cables individuales con insulacion les realizo una prueba si la insulacion esta buena o mala con cierto aparato, los cables pasan la prueba, ok ahora tomo los 8 cables  recubiertos y les pongo una insulacion final encapsulando los 8 filamentos individuales pero dentro de una ensulacion final, ahora los mando al HIPOT, y les realizo la prueba la cual consiste basicamente en checar cada cable con continuidad con un voltaje mucho mas alto al que van a  trabajar, por un cierto tiempo, dijamos 30 seg o mas segun el setup. en este ejemplo si los cables de red trabajan ahh 5vcd +/- entonces le meto 50 vcd, si pasa es que la insulacion esta perfectamente, ya que no hubo corto con otro cable, pero si falla la insulacion y no recubre bien el cable entonces se da la continuidad y el cable no sirve, entonces imaginate haces cable para redes de 100 mts y si alguno de ellos da continuidad con cualquier otro cable no sirve, entonces se tira el cable y se construlle mas, ahora si yo le pongo un plc y mando la senal para que se pruebe cada cable individualmete y plenamente identiicado y sale uno mal pues corto la insulacion saco el cable malo y lo reemplazo por otro cable y le pongo insulacion y listo recupero todo y no desperdicio casi nada, en la estacion que trabajan solo conectan el cable encienden la maquina y despues de cierto tiempo dice paso o no con un foco verdey uno rojo..  por eso la utilizacion de un plc y mandar la prueba uno por uno, la prueba como esta eso hace pero no dice que cable esta mal..

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 14, 2011)

Hola vatoloko5000

Ya localizaste el dispositivo para lograr conectar-desconectar los 1K – 5K Vac ?.
No sería más fácil conectar-desconectar la alimentación de esa caja negra que genera los 1K – 5K Vac ?.
Supongo que en ese punto el voltaje sería menor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Daniele (Ago 15, 2011)

Muy buena tu idea, de esa forma sabrias cual es el cable que esta fallando. Hay que pensar bien como detectar cual es el cable que falla, pero me parece que no debe ser muy complicado, me parece que por ese lado tu tienes bastante experiencia.

Enviame informacion de como se detecta que un cable esta fallado, si es un sensor especial o algun dispositivo especial. Supongo que para detectar en 8 cables tendras que tener 8 dispositivos sensores trabajando en simultaneo. Luego, cada uno de los dispositivos sensores tendran que entregar al PLC la informacion.

Ademas del PLC, tambien habria que colocar una pantalla pequeña que te permita interactuar con todo el equipo. Esta pantalla seria de mucha utilidad y no son muy costosas. Si no deseas colocar una pantalla, bastaria con colocar pilotos luminosos que indicaran el estado de cada una de las mediciones.

Me interesa el proyecto, mandame mas informacion.

Saludos


----------



## trebolklan947 (Nov 25, 2011)

muy buena la informacion, pero deseo saber don puedo encontrar manuales de automation studio, empezando desde lo basico hasta lo mas avanzado estaria agradecido con cualquier informacion que me puedan brindar...


----------



## cristian76 (May 9, 2012)

muchisimas gracias por la info .


----------



## lfcorrales (Jul 23, 2014)

alguna persona me puede pasar la libreria de electrotecnia para automation studio 5.0


----------



## danny90 (Nov 29, 2014)

lfcorrales dijo:


> alguna persona me puede pasar la libreria de electrotecnia para automation studio 5.0



hola,lograste encontrar librerias para automation studio ?


----------



## lfcorrales (Nov 29, 2014)

danny90 dijo:


> hola,lograste encontrar librerias para automation studio ?



No lamentablemente


----------



## danny90 (Nov 30, 2014)

lfcorrales dijo:


> No lamentablemente



sabes algo ya sobre la nueva version 6
e visto que esta muy avanzado.

quisiera saber si tambien probaste la version 5.2 y que diferencias encontraste con la version 5


----------

